# Installed trailer wiring harness, now 2011 murano won't start



## NATHAN UNDERWOOD (Mar 11, 2019)

Tekonsha 118653 trailer wire harness. Needed to set up my car for a uhaul. After I installed the wire harness the battery is near dead and the car will turn over, but not start. I tried to jump, but that did not work. I did have everything hooked up, but no fuse under the hood, which may be why the battery drained? Doesn't make sense to me since the car was off so I don't get how it drained the battery. 

Radio, climate control, and all the lights work. I will try to charge the battery tomorrow, but what else could it be? I'm really angry because the install was stupid easy so I wasn't expecting a dead vehicle this morning. 

I checked fuses under the hood.


----------



## marthawilliam (Mar 13, 2019)

we also faced this problem in our truck which we use for towing services " towing truck service near me " in new york, we also tried something but couldn't get the solution we had to fix it from the workshop.


----------

